# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  NYC Dec 12-15

## rock13

As this forum has been a wealth of information, it only makes since to come back again and ask for advice regarding NYC.  I know this is a long shot, but does anyone own a short term rental that is available Dec 12-15?  The trip is me and my wife, both mid 30s.  We have been to NYC before and like the Chelsea, Flatiron, Greenwich area, but beggars can't be choosers.  

Also, what website or publication is a good source of what is going on in town, i.e. food, music, festivals, bargains?  Thank you.

Kenneth

----------


## JEK

Kenneth,
That is a short-term rental! Why not a hotel for a 4 day trip? On the what to-do-front, check out New York Magazine http://nymag.com/agenda/

For theater tickets, I like http://www.broadway.com Go see Pippin, you won't be sorry!

----------


## amyb

"Matilda" is a gem of a musical too.

----------


## rock13

We are looking at hotels as well.  Leaning towards Hilton Garden Inn-Chelsea.  I asked about the rental because there are so many helpful people here, so I thought someone might have one available or know someone.  It's always more interesting to stay as a local versus a hotel anyhow.  





> Kenneth,
> That is a short-term rental! Why not a hotel for a 4 day trip? On the what to-do-front, check out New York Magazine http://nymag.com/agenda/
> 
> For theater tickets, I like http://www.broadway.com Go see Pippin, you won't be sorry!

----------


## Peter NJ

www.vrbo.com

----------


## soyabeans

> "Matilda" is a gem of a musical too.



Carole saw the play with our granddaughter and they loved it

----------


## marybeth

I know I posted about this before but most short term apartment rentals in NYC are illegal...either by violating laws, codes or building regulations.  The reasons for these regulations are to protect the locals who are living in close quarters and paying high rents due to such a highly competitive rental market.

NYC has some of the greatest hotels in the world, many in cool neighborhood's like Chelsea, Soho, Tribeca, UWS, etc.  That Hilton is in a good area, we stayed nearby at the Indigo Inn a few years ago.  Its actually called the "flower district" due to the number of wholesale florists and is convenient to the 1 and 2 trains.   Two great April Bloomfield restaurants are right around the corner....John Dory Oyster Bar and the Breslin.  Both are in the Ace Hotel, very hip (and hipster place.)  Lots of good stuff nearby on 9th Ave:  Joe's for coffee, Txitiko for tapas, and Co for pizza just to get started.

For what's happening, try Time Out NYC      http://www.timeout.com/newyork

Have fun!  NYC is my favorite city.

----------


## rock13

We have locked our hotel in at the marcel at gramercy park. Can anyone give any thoughts if they have stayed at the hotel?  Other then nymag.com any other outlets for what's going on in town for my dates, dec 12-15?  Web, local newspapers or publications?

----------


## JEK

Have you ever gone to the Radio City Christmas Show? Skating at Rockefeller Center?

http://www.nyc.com/events/?secid=30&...2/12/2013#list

----------


## rock13

We have not been to radio city Christmas show. For ice skating we were are thinking Bryant park. Rockefeller looks way too crowded.

----------


## JEK

When our kids were little we took an annual post-Christmas trip to NYC. Stayed at the Helmsley and always included a skate followed by brunch at what is now the Rock Center Cafe. Depending on time of day, not so busy.

----------


## MIke R

you have to skate Rock center.....every year as kids we took the subway over just before Christmas  and spent the day skating....and then a visit to FAO Schwatrz, the most amazing toy store ever

----------


## marybeth

Hi Rock,
At the risk of being redundant, I already recommended Time Out NY above as the best source for events.  See the link above.  You can search by date range, but will probably want to apply some filters as there are over 11,000 events for your days.

Your hotel is right around the corner from Maialino, a wonderful Italian restaurant in the Gramercy Park Hotel.  Breakfast or brunch are lovely, especially the pastries.

I notice you are from SC...so be sure to dress warmly, in layers.  And wear warm, COMFORTABLE shoes!  

Have fun!

----------


## rock13

Hi Marybeth,

I did not see your previous suggestion of Time Out.  Just checked it out, it looks like a wealth of information.  Thanks!  We live in Charleston, so it will definitely be a shock temp wise.  However, we were in NYC 2 years ago and Boston last year so we should have the clothing covered.  Thanks for all the suggestions, keep them coming!

----------


## marybeth

Well, if your into craft cocktails then try the Flatiron Lounge, not far from your hotel. Another good restaurant in that area is the Gramercy Tavern.

For neighborhoods, I know you said you liked Greenwich (make sure you include Village-Greenwich is in CT) but did you try the East Village?  Lots of trendy places.  My favorite pizza restaurant in all of NYC is Motorinos.  Death & Co is great for cocktails but can be hard to get into...no standing.  But you can wait at a little Cuban place right down the street called Cienfueges and have yummy rum drinks. 

Another cool nabe is the Lower East Side, the location of my favorite museum in NYC, the Tenement.  It's an actual tenement building with various apartments restored to particular time periods.  The shop has great souvenirs, especially books. 'inoteca is a nice Italian restaurant and wine bar around the corner from the museum.

if fashion shopping is on the agenda then Nolita is great, lots of small boutiques versus the chains of Soho.

If you've done Manhattan several times before, then consider Brooklyn.  We like Williamsburg for the hipster vibe and good bars (Rategast Hall for German beers!) and Park Slope for the beautiful brownstones and shops.

Have a great trip!  As you can tell, I love NYC and we used to visit often before moving to Pittsburgh.  Hoping to get there in February for my birthday.

----------

